# First Mountian bike holiday with the family



## Dickie B (11 Jun 2012)

Has anyone every come across a or had a biking holiday through a company call Alpine Elements? http://www.alpineelements.co.uk/ thinking of taking my wife and son on their first mounting bike holiday and came across this company. If you have, would you recommend using them and which resort did you stay?


----------

